# donner un nouveau pseudo a vos connaissances ?



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

si vous aviez la possibilité de changer un pseudo du bar vous le changeriez en quoi et pourquoi ?
je sens que cela va etre un fil chaud


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2008)

Rennesman. :style:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2008)

estomak.


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

mais non je m'explique dans vos connaissances vous avez qqun que vous aimez bien ou que vous detestez qu'est ce que vous lui mettriez (oups le francais) comme pseudo
par exemple
madapple ==> grosquick


----------



## jugnin (29 Août 2008)

grosquick=>n'toast
(XBG's back)


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2008)

jugnin.


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> grosquick=>n'toast
> (XBG's back)


 
tu l'auras voulu j'ouvre le bal
alors jugnin ==> gentil-lapinou ( parce que tu es gentil  )


----------



## jugnin (29 Août 2008)

lapinou => demande à sonny, j'veux pas l'savoir.


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

oh lala lala bon on va faire simple je sais c'est vendredi 

(pseudo actuel de la personne)   devient (le pseudo que vous aimeriez lui donner) 
comprendo ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2008)

madapple a dit:


> comprendo ?



'kevil?


----------



## jugnin (29 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> 'kevil?



brequin ?


----------



## estomak (29 Août 2008)

j'aurais aimé prendre mackie, en référence à  B.Brecht, mais c'était déja pris.


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> brequin ?



Tessence ?


----------



## Nephou (29 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tessence ?


_cé savoir que les fils à rebonds n&#8217;apportent que flood et&#8230; ban ?
_


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> _cé savoir que les fils à rebonds n&#8217;apportent que flood et&#8230; ban ?
> _



Mais où j'Nephoutu cette clé ?!... 


=>[]


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

y plus qu'a le fermer ce fil 
ils ont rien compris


----------



## estomak (29 Août 2008)

madapple a dit:


> y plus qu'a le fermer ce fil
> ils ont rien compris



c'est juste.
Nos plus plates excuses!

Pour répondre à ta question, si je devais un changer un pseudo, je changerai Webolivier.
Je trouve que ça fait trop année 2000 comme Pseudo. Cette manie que les gens avaient à l'époque de mettre du 'Web' à toutes les sauces. Puis après, la mode est passée À cyber. Et aujourd'hui, on emploie plus guere ce genre de suffixe. Ca fait un peu 'too much'.


----------



## rigolpazavexa (29 Août 2008)

madapple a dit:


> y plus qu'a le fermer ce fil
> ils ont rien compris



madapple   ==> "lincompris-mépalotre" ou  "lincomprie-mépalotre"  

JM


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est juste.
> Nos plus plates excuses!
> 
> Pour répondre à ta question, si je devais un changer un pseudo, je changerai Webolivier.
> Je trouve que ça fait trop année 2000 comme Pseudo. Cette manie que les gens avaient à l'époque de mettre du 'Web' à toutes les sauces. Puis après, la mode est passée À cyber. Et aujourd'hui, on emploie plus guere ce genre de suffixe. Ca fait un peu 'too much'.


et pour le nephou?


----------



## Nephou (29 Août 2008)

madapple a dit:


> et pour le nephou?



ben Nephou ! _What else?_


----------



## benjamin (29 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est juste.
> Nos plus plates excuses!
> 
> Pour répondre à ta question, si je devais un changer un pseudo, je changerai Webolivier.
> Je trouve que ça fait trop année 2000 comme Pseudo. Cette manie que les gens avaient à l'époque de mettre du 'Web' à toutes les sauces. Puis après, la mode est passée À cyber. Et aujourd'hui, on emploie plus guere ce genre de suffixe. Ca fait un peu 'too much'.



Je ne trahirai pas WebOli*ve*r en disant qu'il a souhaité quelques fois changer son pseudo, avant de se raviser.
Je trouve cette désuétude séduisante, preuve que ces forums conservent quelques racines. Ici, tu as aussi la chance de croiser TibomonG4, pas TibomonIntelCore2Duo.


----------



## kasarus (29 Août 2008)

Ben, moi un jour je m'appelerai CouleurNord, ou jamais


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> *Ben, moi un jour je m'appellerai* (&#8230





surasak,
karauss,
skaarus,
askarus,
saruska,
assurak,
&#8230;


 Je te laisse le choix&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2008)

Je changerai *Pascal 77* en *Verts mots* (vu qu'il est modo et qu'il adore les jeux de mots).


----------



## kasarus (31 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je changerai *Pascal 77* en *Verts mots* (vu qu'il est modo et qu'il adore les jeux de mots).



Ah, le malin, Vers mots. (Comprenne qui pourra )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Août 2008)

Ça existe encore ce bouquin ?!


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Ben, moi un jour je m'appelerai CouleurNord, ou jamais



Très bien 

J'approuve. Comme ça, les deux hémisphères seront irisés de couleurs chatoyantes et le monde n'en sera que plus beau et agéable à vivre


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est juste.
> Nos plus plates excuses!
> 
> Pour répondre à ta question, si je devais un changer un pseudo, je changerai Webolivier.
> Je trouve que ça fait trop année 2000 comme Pseudo. Cette manie que les gens avaient à l'époque de mettre du 'Web' à toutes les sauces. Puis après, la mode est passée À cyber. Et aujourd'hui, on emploie plus guere ce genre de suffixe. Ca fait un peu 'too much'.


Tiens !...
Toujours "estomak" ?!...


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens !...
> Toujours "estomak" ?!...



C'est sûr qu'à force
Il ne lui reste pas grand chose en termes de choix de pseudo
A part peut-être : Ulcère


----------



## kasarus (31 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est sûr qu'à force
> Il ne lui reste pas grand chose en termes de choix de pseudo
> A part peut-être : Ulcère


Ulceerk... peut-être.


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Ulceerk... peut-être.



Les circonvolutions, ça fait tourner la tête

Les circonlocutions, ça fait tourner les phrases

Et après, on perd le nord

(ou le sud, c'est qui est encore pire)


----------



## kasarus (31 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Les circonvolutions, ça fait tourner la tête
> 
> Les circonlocutions, ça fait tourner les phrases
> 
> ...



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, regarde:


Une nuit, veillant sur l'espoir, la vie d'autres.
Accompagnée mais seule, réconfortée mais inconsolable, elle veillait.
Chassant les rêves, poursuivant les siens, elle lisait.
La nuit, veillée d'espoir, d'autres vivants.
Loin, quelque part, un autre feraillait avec d'anciens glyphes.  
Il tentait de leur arracher ses rêves.
Le temps se figea. Un  éclair de chaleur traversa l'obscurité, puis un autre lui répondit. 
Leurs traces fugitives changèrent cette nuit. 
La nuit, veillée par l'espoir, la vie d'un autre.



Maman, j'ai perdu ma boussole!!!!! pas grave, là où on va, tu n'en auras pas besoin.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est sûr qu'à force
> Il ne lui reste pas grand chose en termes de choix de pseudo
> A part peut-être : Ulcère



C'est sûr qu'a force...  :sleep: 
GrosCôlonk lui va pas mal (même si je trouve qu'il y a des lettres en trop...)


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Je trouve cette désuétude séduisante, preuve que ces forums conservent quelques racines. Ici, tu as aussi la chance de croiser TibomonG4, pas TibomonIntelCore2Duo.



:rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2008)

madapple a dit:


> oh lala lala bon on va faire simple je sais c'est vendredi
> 
> (pseudo actuel de la personne)   devient (le pseudo que vous aimeriez lui donner)
> comprendo ?



Ah ouais... Ok ok...

Ben, moi y'en a quelques uns que je rebaptiserais bien Ducon, mais je suis quelqu'un de pondéré qui sait s'auto-censurer...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ouais... Ok ok...
> 
> Ben, moi y'en a quelques uns que je rebaptiserais bien Ducon, mais je suis quelqu'un de pondéré qui sait s'auto-censurer...


Pour les différencier, il faudrait que tu leur donnes un numéro. Ducon 1, Ducon 2, Ducon 3,....


----------



## jugnin (6 Septembre 2008)

...Duckon...


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je changerai *Pascal 77* en *Verts mots* (vu qu'il est modo et qu'il adore les jeux de mots).



Une variante faisant référence en même temps à la Bretagne :
*Pascal Manac'h Verts Mot*s ! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> mais je suis quelqu'un de pondéré



Ouais, ben ne fait pas dans la surcharge pondérale non plus, va, c'est mauvais pour ton coeur.

Les Ducon ne pourront pas t'en vouloir, puisque c'est pour ta santé.
Balance.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2008)

De quoi mon Ponk?

Tu es en train de dire que not'Patoch a grossi pendant ses vacances? 

Ca je vais te dire c'est normal : si tu avais passé ton été vautré en slip de bain sur le pont d'un yacht en plein milieu de la Mer Méditerranée à siffler du mauvais whisky en grignotant des curly®, tu aurais certainement pris un peu aussi.

Tu n'es qu'un jaloux, voila.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Ouais.
Après des années d'errances, j'ai fini par abandonner le Curly au profit du Doritos, ce triangle des Bermudes où s'est depuis longtemps perdue la ligne svelte de mes vingt ans....

J'ai dû, sans bien m'en rendre compte, en garder comme une rancoeur, un regret, une envie, une aigreur.

Qui me fait, aujourd'hui, poursuivre de ma vindicte les mangeurs de Curly.

C'est laid*


Allez, pour pas flooder : PATOCHMAN devient CURLYMAN






* Mais c'est dans l'air, c'est dans l'air, c'est dans l'air,
c'est nécessaire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca je vais te dire c'est normal : si tu avais passé ton été vautré en slip de bain sur le pont d'un yacht en plein milieu de la Mer Méditerranée à siffler du mauvais whisky en grignotant des curly®, tu aurais certainement pris un peu aussi.



Nan nan nan! J'étais en short Boss®, à siffler du Bushmills Malt® et des rhums arangés accompagnés d'anchois et de petits artichauts à l'huile d'olive... Et on a aussi trouvé une succulente tome de brebis Italienne à la truffe d'été... Que des choses saines et je ne vais pas tarder à perdre les deux malheureux kilos que j'ai pris grâce à un petit régime... Pas ma faute, je m'occupais des stocks et de la cuisine!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Allez, pour pas flooder : PATOCHMAN devient CURLYMAN



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

J'aimes pas! 

Et puis je frise plus depuis longtemps...


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan! J'étais en short Boss®, à siffler du Bushmills Malt® et *des rhums arangés *accompagnés d'anchois et de petits artichauts à l'huile d'olive... Et on a aussi trouvé une succulente tome de brebis Italienne à la truffe d'été... Que des choses saines et je ne vais pas tarder à perdre les deux malheureux kilos que j'ai pris grâce à un petit régime... Pas ma faute, je m'occupais des stocks et de la cuisine!



Bon, je n'ai rien à dire

D'ailleurs, je ne dis rien

Mais, enfin bon, des rhums arrangés en Italie 

Alors qu'ils mettent des tas d'herbes pour parfumer le zafer ici

Pour un bon léffè 

J'ai le conatus qui est tombé

(d'un coup)

(bien bas)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'ai le conatus qui est tombé
> 
> (d'un coup)
> 
> (bien bas)



Astique-le un bon coup et il va pas tarder à remonter, tu vas voir...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (8 Septembre 2008)

On va vous laisser, hein...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan! J'étais en short Boss®, à siffler du Bushmills Malt® et des *rhums arangés accompagnés d'anchois* et de *petits artichauts à l'huile d'olive*... Et on a aussi trouvé une succulente* tome de brebis Italienne à la truffe d'été*... Que des choses saines et je ne vais pas tarder à perdre les deux malheureux kilos que j'ai pris grâce à un petit régime... Pas ma faute, je m'occupais des stocks et de la cuisine!



Rhaaaaaaaaa lovelyyyyyy :love:

Tonton Patoch' ou le bon goût culinaire personnifié :love:

Je crois que je sais où je vais pr ma semaine de congé fin octobre histoire d'avoir des réserves pour l'hiver 



CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon, je n'ai rien à dire
> 
> D'ailleurs, je ne dis rien



Est-ce possible ? :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Astique-le un bon coup et il va pas tarder à remonter, tu vas voir...



Pfuit, t'es un petit joueur

Tu ignores tout du gros l'effè
avec les gobes rouges

Parce que, faire la cuisine en tablier boss
C'est pas humain
Alors qu'il y a un truc à vérifier


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> On va vous laisser, hein...



Oui, voilà... 



Craquounette a dit:


> Je crois que je sais où je vais pr ma semaine de congé fin octobre histoire d'avoir des réserves pour l'hiver



Amène de l'absinthe... Je suis presque en panne de bleue... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pfuit, t'es un petit joueur
> 
> Tu ignores tout du gros l'effè
> avec les gobes rouges
> ...



J'entrave que dalle... Tu peux reformuler, s'il te plaît?...


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> On va vous laisser, hein...



Comme moi, ma vieille Stock
C'est le décalage horaire qui veut ça

(J'ai un coup de barre là)

(tu voudras bien m'excuser)



Craquounette a dit:


> Est-ce possible ? :mouais: :rateau:



OUI


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'entrave que dalle... Tu peux reformuler, s'il te plaît?...



Mais volontiers

Juste une question de jardinage

Alors, il faut attendre que ça pousse, même sous les Tropique, c'est pas évident, il y a des vents contraires (et marins) qui peuvent te pourrir ton pied que tu as pourtant entouré de tellement d'amour. Donc, tu fixes les branches vers le sol, avec n'importe quoi, des ficelles ou des vieux leashs de surfeurs. Je te les conseille, surtout des leashs de surfeurs morts, c'est ce qu'il y a de meilleur comme attache, parce qu'en général, ils ne sont pas morts pour rien.

Après, tu te contentes d'attendre le moment où le pied est tout rouge et là, avec une joie non feinte, tu tailles, tu tailles


----------



## estomak (8 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan! J'étais en short Boss®, à siffler du Bushmills Malt® et des rhums arangés accompagnés d'anchois et de petits artichauts à l'huile d'olive... Et on a aussi trouvé une succulente tome de brebis Italienne à la truffe d'été... Que des choses saines et je ne vais pas tarder à perdre les deux malheureux kilos que j'ai pris grâce à un petit régime... Pas ma faute, je m'occupais des stocks et de la cuisine!




Quel fin gourmet! Le souci diététique en prime.
Un vrai métrosexuel notre ami Patochman.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2008)

Tout ça pour une histoire de beuh?... 'Tain! Je pense qu'on aurait du mal à se supporter sur un bateau, tous les deux... Non parce que le mec qui m'explique l'histoire de la viticulture depuis l'antiquité pour me demander un verre de vin, ça me fatigue un brin... Surtout en vacances


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Quel fin gourmet! Le souci diététique en prime.
> Un vrai métrosexuel notre ami Patochman.



En manque de gros rouge qui tache?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2008)

PS : Non Mado, il n'y avait pas de BBQ... Mais on peut vivre heureux sans


----------



## estomak (8 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En manque de gros rouge qui tache?...



Heu garde tes ballons de grappe royale pour en aller arroser d'autres gens que moi s'il te plaît.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (8 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Comme moi, ma vieille Stock
> C'est le décalage horaire qui veut ça



Je pardonne, je pardonne  mais je n'en pense pas moins...


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je pardonne, je pardonne  mais je n'en pense pas moins...



Arrf, et miaou (pendant que j'y suis, avec ce vieil avatar)
Pourvu que tu n'en penses pas plus
C'est l'essentiel


----------



## kasarus (8 Septembre 2008)

Page d'anthologie, celle là.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan! J'étais en short Boss®, à siffler du Bushmills Malt® et des rhums arangés accompagnés d'anchois et de petits artichauts à l'huile d'olive... Et on a aussi trouvé une succulente tome de brebis Italienne à la truffe d'été... Que des choses saines et je ne vais pas tarder à perdre les deux malheureux kilos que j'ai pris grâce à un petit régime... Pas ma faute, je m'occupais des stocks et de la cuisine!


Tatata!

Tout le monde sait bien que tu bronzes en slip de bain jaune et noir (à rayures) et DocMartens. 
N'essaye pas de nous faire croire le contraire, jp m'a montré des photos ou on voit les traces de bronzage. (J'étais assez surpris que tu poses de si bon cur sur lesdites photos d'ailleurs, surtout étant donné ta "tenue", mais bon... Comme quoi, hein... On croit connaitre les gens... )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

Tu veux qu'on parle du bonnet de bain dont tu es affublé sur ton avatar ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu veux qu'on parle du bonnet de bain dont tu es affublé sur ton avatar ?


C'est pas un bonnet de bain, c'est un casque. 
C'est pour impressionner les nouveaux, ça m'aide à me donner une certaine prestance.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

Ça te donne surtout l'air d'un cake aux fruits de chêne, oui !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Septembre 2008)

Tiens... Dugland...  J'y avais pas pensé, mais c'est beau comme nouveau pseudo... :love:


----------



## Craquounette (9 Septembre 2008)

Ne serait-ce pas déjà utilisé par les habitants de Fancouleaux ? :mouais:

S'il faut commencer à les numéroter, nous ne sommes pas sortis de l'auberge...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> gnagna





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux





Bande de tucards.


----------



## Lila (9 Septembre 2008)

.....n'ayant aucune imagination .....je trouve que vous avez tous les pseudos que vous méritez et que je me trouve très bien en travesti maintenant que mes seins ont poussé.....

Sinon ..rien....

feuch !:sleep:


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça te donne surtout l'air d'un cake aux fruits de chêne, oui !


*CakoGlan* ça fait pseudo, alors que *Couille Hargneuse* ça fait totem scout.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> *CakoGlan* ça fait pseudo, alors que *Couille Hargneuse* ça fait totem scout.



Dis voir Laverdure, t'es pas censé faire régner l'ordre et la justice ici?
Hein? 

On me maltraite, on me malmène, moi un posteur à la réputation sans tâche, et ça laisse faire!
Bravo les nouvelles recrues!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

Ouaip&#8230; des tâches sur une tâche, on voit rien. Mais ça veut pas dire qu'il n'y en a pas !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2008)

Grug dit "Le Sushi";4814483 a dit:
			
		

> *C*ouille *H*argneuse ça fait totem scout.



Ou Suisse


----------



## Lila (9 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Dis voir Laverdure, t'es pas censé faire régner l'ordre et la justice ici?
> Hein?
> 
> On me maltraite, on me malmène, moi un posteur à la réputation sans tâche, et ça laisse faire!
> Bravo les nouvelles recrues!




...ta réputation n'a jamais eu de tâches ..c'est vrai ...





mais des bubons si !!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu veux qu'on parle du bonnet de bain dont tu es affublé sur ton avatar ?



Un bonnet ou un casque !!! 

J'étais persuadé que c'était un preservatif fantaisie, un truc dans ce genre là quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

3 doigts préhensiles !!! Monsieur est un connaisseur pour nous présenter une des rares photos du fameux "tire-étron" !  My respects 

As-tu dans tes archives quelques clichés _en action_ ?


----------



## Lila (9 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> 3 doigts préhensiles !!! Monsieur est un connaisseur pour nous présenter une des rares photos du fameux *"tire-étron"* !  My respects
> 
> As-tu dans tes archives quelques clichés _en action_ ?




.....pfiuuu ...c'est vachement dangereux d'en avoir..encore plus de les montrer....Sonny en avaient ...


----------



## dool (5 Mars 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .....pfiuuu ...c'est vachement dangereux d'en avoir..encore plus de les montrer....Sonny en avaient ...



Mais sonny n'a pas de blob ! Et ça c'est dangereux à montrer !!


----------

